# Low Fence Buck near Weimer



## Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Got this yesterday from a friend. Apparently taken outside of Weimer.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow. Killer deer for High fence much less free range! 

Im sure this means rut is going on strong!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Brute!! Nice deer for sure


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

OH man! What a hoss. I hope he keeps running to Waelder..


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

very nice in that area, wow


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe a hole in somebodys high fence.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

TxBrewer said:


> Maybe a hole in somebodys high fence.


That would be my guess.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

It says low fence........


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like a heck of a deer for any area


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Funny how it's only during the rut that we see deer like that then as soon as it's over, Poof! They vanish.

That's a killer deer for anywhere.

TH


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Sure doesn't take long for a pic to get around. It's definately not off a high fence. I am good friends with the guy who took the pic. His place is about a mile down the road from where pic was taken. The buck would not leave a doe. I would guess the rut is on in Lavaca County.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Big Mike M said:


> Sure doesn't take long for a pic to get around. It's definately not off a high fence. I am good friends with the guy who took the pic. His place is about a mile down the road from where pic was taken. The buck would not leave a doe. I would guess the rut is on in Lavaca County.


Yep, heard the same story from a guy whose lease is about 1/2 mile from where the pic was taken. Said all of Fayette and Colorado Counties are shook up over that deer. Road hunting will probably escalate in/around that area!!!!! LOL.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I realize it's in a low fence now, but curious is there any high fence in the area. That thing has contest winner all over it.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

SSST said:


> I realize it's in a low fence now, but curious is there any high fence in the area. That thing has contest winner all over it.


No high fences anywhere in that area.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Where is Weimer? Or did you mean Weimar? There are plenty of high fence places around Weimar.


----------



## AJMcC (Oct 18, 2013)

Beleive this is the same buck. Seen on camera near weimer.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*I sure hope I don't see that buck this weekend*

I will have to let him walk :headknock


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks as if his neck is swollen and quite the mature buck. Good luck to whom ever takes him.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Buck!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is a nice buck for any part of the state!


----------



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

*Wow*

I hunt south east of Weimar. Hope he's under my feeder in the morning. Nice buck!!!!!


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry guys - he was taken by a Hallettsville hunter yesterday. Saw him a few minutes ago - heck of a buck. I'll try to get them to post pictures.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Yes please do!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

paulss said:


> Sorry guys - he was taken by a Hallettsville hunter yesterday. Saw him a few minutes ago - heck of a buck. I'll try to get them to post pictures.


Post'em!!!! :camera:


----------



## bulldog5 (Nov 6, 2013)

here he is...


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome!!! Congratulations on your harvest


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Cool deal, kinda crazy too...


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I feel that the buck in the first picture is a different deer than was harvested. The road side picture buck has two long G1 points. And the harvested buck has only one.


----------



## bulldog5 (Nov 6, 2013)

the first pic doesnt have 2 G1s. that is the right brow (g1) and the split g2 follow by the long curve g3. left does not have a brow (g1).


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to 2cool!


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

The deer scored just over 140,....but, it has about 5 inches broken off his browtine and about 5 inches broken off his main beam. Which put him pushing 150,.....


----------

